

(chromium) Issue 18385: Head in place of close button - mlLK
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=18385

======
youngian
I especially like the explanation provided in the comments: "This was done as
a passive-aggressive motivation to get someone to create the linux
close/min/max/restore buttons, I believe. And the message got through, and the
work was done. ;)"

~~~
igorgue
I think it was celebration, the Linux UI changed recently, Glen's face
appeared yesterday :)

I posted it on my flickr too:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/igorgue/3789856159/> along with a chat log on
the IRC channel.

------
chaosprophet
Maybe the head is there to symbolize that big brother Google is always
watching you???

------
socratees
Definitely belongs to reddit. :)

~~~
mlLK
The discussion doesn't though

------
adrinavarro
Drastic way to work, yeah.

------
pyre
> What is the expected result? an X button

> What happens instead? Some guys head

I lol'd

